# Visa For New Zealand Study



## Nigelawrence

*Hi,

I’m looking to Study in New Zealand; however I have some doubts regarding the visa required.
The course I will be attending is an 18 month Course, so I am applicable for the “Fee paying Student Visa” category. 
However the duration of the post visa study is what confuses me.*

* As per the universities all Level 9 degrees (Masters and PHDs), the post study visa is valid for 3 years.*
* However as per the immigration website, it says the length of stay is up to 4 years, and it also states that Your Student Visa is normally for the same length of time as the study you’ve paid for.*
* 
Just to clarify, the “Post Study Visa” will be different from the “Fee paying Student Visa,” or on completion of degree, does the “Fee paying Student Visa” need to be converted to a “Post Study Visa”?

Lastly, once I receive a job offer (that is the hope), do I first have to apply for a “Skilled Migrant work Visa,” or can I directly apply for “Permanent Residence.”

Hope to get this clarified ASAP.
*


----------



## Sskar

the Post Study work visa is different and you’ll have to be making a new application for it once you’ve completed your study.
Once you get a job offer, you can continue working with your Post Study work visa. This should be valid for upto 3 years.

To try and become a resident you’ll have to first file an Expression of Interest and quality for the points criteria. Once your EOI is selected, you’ll get an invitation to apply for a Residency Visa- this is different from the Permanent residency visa only on the fact that this is valid for 2 years. And a PR no such time limitations. 
So at around the end of 2 years on a Residency Class visa you’d be making another application for permanent residency.

I’m sure you’d know but 
This is a very uncertain time to plan to study in NZ, as we do not know when the borders would be open. And as for the residency, it’s even still a very long wait. The wait has been so long that many who have lived here for years have quit (having paid a huge sum of money for applications and invested in time ) and have started looking at other countries like Canada. The immigration minister has also said there will be changes to the skilled migrant category, and immigration won’t be up in the levels of pre-covid times. Hard and uncertain times ahead for migrants to NZ. 

Good luck ! I hope this helps you to make the best decisions possible. All the best !


----------



## Nigelawrence

Sskar said:


> the Post Study work visa is different and you’ll have to be making a new application for it once you’ve completed your study.
> Once you get a job offer, you can continue working with your Post Study work visa. This should be valid for upto 3 years.
> 
> To try and become a resident you’ll have to first file an Expression of Interest and quality for the points criteria. Once your EOI is selected, you’ll get an invitation to apply for a Residency Visa- this is different from the Permanent residency visa only on the fact that this is valid for 2 years. And a PR no such time limitations.
> So at around the end of 2 years on a Residency Class visa you’d be making another application for permanent residency.
> 
> I’m sure you’d know but
> This is a very uncertain time to plan to study in NZ, as we do not know when the borders would be open. And as for the residency, it’s even still a very long wait. The wait has been so long that many who have lived here for years have quit (having paid a huge sum of money for applications and invested in time ) and have started looking at other countries like Canada. The immigration minister has also said there will be changes to the skilled migrant category, and immigration won’t be up in the levels of pre-covid times. Hard and uncertain times ahead for migrants to NZ.
> 
> Good luck ! I hope this helps you to make the best decisions possible. All the best !


Thanks for clarifying.
So then is the, “Post Study Visa” different from the “Skilled Migrant work Visa,”?

To try and become a resident you’ll have to first file an Expression of Interest and quality for the points criteria.= *Should this be done after 3 years (as you mentioned the “Post Study Visa” is valid for 3 years)? Or can it be done earlier? If so, after how many years?*

Thanks for the caution, but I just wanted to know these details before considering my application. I am hoping that next year things become better (India also the borders are still closed), for both countries and then I shall apply.

Thanks for quick response and detailed explanation, which is very helpful.


----------



## Sskar

Nigelawrence said:


> Thanks for clarifying.
> So then is the, “Post Study Visa” different from the “Skilled Migrant work Visa,”?
> 
> To try and become a resident you’ll have to first file an Expression of Interest and quality for the points criteria.= *Should this be done after 3 years (as you mentioned the “Post Study Visa” is valid for 3 years)? Or can it be done earlier? If so, after how many years?*
> 
> Thanks for the caution, but I just wanted to know these details before considering my application. I am hoping that next year things become better (India also the borders are still closed), for both countries and then I shall apply.
> 
> Thanks for quick response and detailed explanation, which is very helpful.


Cheers!
Yes, the Post Study Work Visa is different from the SMC. Post Study Work visa is only for those with NZ qualifications. While a job offer is great right after you finish study, you don't have to necessarily have one for a Post Study Work Visa. But for the SMC Visa - I guess you'd need to have a job offer. 

So to apply for the residency- this could really depend on what field or type of industry you're in- I guess it's great for the EOI points if you have at-least 2 years of work experience. So I'd say work for 2 years on the Post Study Work Visa, then check your points criteria, if you're eligible and will qualify- go for it. 

But if you're on the skill shortage lists this could be different in the sense you get additional points for being in a skills shortage industry. 

Best!


----------



## Nigelawrence

Sorry to keep bombarding you with questions, but I have an additional query.

Let’s say my course is for a period of 18 months, and on successful completion, I manage to get a job immediately. In that case can I apply for a SMC directly?


----------



## escapedtonz

Yes.

Also be aware that the post study visa will change in April 2021 I think according to the Immi website. It is being bundled in to a new visa process that replaces all the current temporary work visa types.


----------



## Nigelawrence

Hey,
Thanks for the update. Didn’t know about that.
By any chance do you know the new visa category, or is this something I can get from the immigration website.


----------



## escapedtonz

Changes to temporary work visas


After mid-2021, we are introducing a new 3-check visa application system and replacing six temporary work visas with one.




www.immigration.govt.nz





Maybe I'm wrong though as it doesn't mention the post study practical experience visa in that list......sure I've seen it mentioned somewhere recently that visas associated with study and post study will change soon. Hmmm will have to keep looking.


----------



## Nigelawrence

Hi,

Thanks for the details.

However I have a few more queries.


How many points must an applicant get for their Expression of Interest for Permanent Residence to be accepted by the Government?
*Assuming* after *graduating from a Level 9 Certification, *I get a job in the same skill set as per the Skilled Migrant Category; in such case can I apply for the SCM directly? If so, then how long should I wait before submitting an EOI? 
What happens if I submit the EOI, and it is not accepted by the Government? On which visa do I remain and for how long? If my EOI gets rejected, after what duration can I submit another EOI?
If whilst submitting my EOI, my visa expires, then in that case do I need to apply for the same visa? And if so, and if then my EOI gets accepted, can I immediately re apply for a Residence visa?
Do the different types of visa have different codes for them?


----------



## escapedtonz

Hi again, no worries.

- You are mistaking the differences between Resident Visa and Permanent Residency. The EOI or Expression Of Interest relates to Resident Visa and more specifically in your case it'll b Skilled Migrant Resident Visa.....not PR or Permanent Residency. That is something else that you'll only be able to achieve after a period of 2 years as a Resident Visa holder assuming you meet the criteria and pay out a few more hundred bucks.
In terms of the EOI for RV you need a minimum of 100 to be eligible to submit, however nothing under 160 will get chosen, so you'll need at least 160 points if you want the EOI to be selected from the pool. Note: ALL selections are automatic nowadays and only happen for EOI's that are minimum 160 points or more.

You can apply as soon as you get the skilled job, assuming the skilled job offer meets the criteria for SMRV and is classed as a permanent offer etc.
You would have to take INZ's advice at that stage. You may not fulfill the criteria of SMRV but you may be eligible for a type of temporary work visa (these are the ones that are changing - that I mentioned previously) that should allow you to stay 3-5 years and hopefully you'll be able to sort a pathway to permanent during that time.
If you are awaiting the outcome of your SMRV and your current visa is about to expire or coming up for expiry you will need to engage with INZ and apply for a temporary extension as you must always have a valid visa and it is your responsibility to ensure you always have a valid visa.
Don't understand the question - codes ?


----------



## Nigelawrence

Thanks again, as always your information is very helpful.

From what I understand for Australia, different visas have different subclass codes.

Eg:- Student visa (subclass 500)

Does this apply for New Zealand as well (I mean the subclass codes)?

I have checked through google and found nothing so far, so I just wanted to check.


----------



## Nigelawrence

Also I wanted to know, does the EOI points requirement, have any bearing on the AZNSCO code of the job that I hold/will hold?


----------



## escapedtonz

No. Totally different set up and ballgame for immigration in NZ.

No. EOI points don't differ depending on the ANZCO code of the job you are claiming for.
You get a fixed number of points for a permanent skilled job offer...period - doesn't matter whether its for being a sparky or a quantum physicist, you'll get the same points. You may then score points because of location, so if the job is for outside of Auckland you'll get I think an additional 30 points (Immigration were trying to entice people away from Auckland as every man and his dog seems to go to Auckland).
Unsure what the new rules will look like. I think there should be an update in a week or so but I'd be very surprised if there aren't massive changes post Covid 19.


----------



## Nigelawrence

Hi,

The below questions are just to reconfirm some information.


For an International Student, how many hours part time work can they work for? From the information I have seen it is only 20 hours. Is this correct?
From what I understand, there is a test “The Credentialed Community Language Test”, which helps with points for applications for Australia. Is this also applicable for New Zealand, because as per this link*, Points Indicator for Skilled Migrant Expression of Interest | Immigration New Zealand *, there is no mention of such a test requirement.


----------



## escapedtonz

Yes you are correct. The max hours working per week if on a study visa is 20, however when not studying during half term/study holidays you can or can apply to work unrestricted.

On the subject of the CCL that you mention, that particular test isn't recognised in NZ, however there are similar tests (IELTS is the most common) that may be required to prove you have a sufficient understanding of the English language, but this depends on your background and the skill you will be claiming for and if you need professional registration or not. It could be a mandatory thing no matter what your background is but on the whole if you have been brought up with English throughout your life and education then you'll probably not need to provide evidence that you meet the English level minimum standard but there's no guarantee.
We are both from England, brought up English throughout our lives but the Mrs had to take IELTS Academic to get her nursing registration here as it was mandatory at that time....think that has changed now but 9yrs ago she had to take it and it was hard even for her and quite a lot of cash.


----------



## Nigelawrence

Really!

I would never have guessed you were from England. I have been born and brought speaking English, and I even did my education in English itself. (GCSE syllabus), but unfortunately the universities I am applying for, have informed I will still need to do IELTS.

Anyways small discomfort.

Till my next set of queries arise, thanks again for all your assistance.


----------



## Nigelawrence

Hi,

Does the Skill level of your job affect your chances of get PR in New Zealand.

I have chosen to study Supply Chain Management in Nelson and I have been accepted in a college there. However when I see some of the jobs being offered, they are all Skill Level 3 or 4. (Unless you work as a manager, then in that case the skill level is 1)

So does this skill level of (2,3 or 4) have any bearing on the chances of getting PR.

Hope to get a response soon.


----------



## escapedtonz

Hi, 
Firstly, it is not PR. It is Resident Visa or RV. A person must hold a permanent class of visa (ie RV) for a minimum of 2 years and satisfy one of five other criteria before they can apply for PR. 

In answer to your question, so long as your occupation is classed as skilled, on the Long Term Skill Shortage List (at the time you apply, so bear in mind the list does change so the skilled occupation you are studying for now may not be on the list in the future!), and you meet the individual requirements of that occupation then you should be fine to meet the criteria for the visa. 
However, as I mentioned above there is zero guarantee that the course you study for now or soon will lead to RV in the future after the period of study - in 3 years time, or however long the study period, when you come to the end of the study the occupation may not be in skill shortage so may not be on the LTSSL and would therefore affect your chances of securing a job and the visa. 
There is nothing you can do about this. It is a risk everyone takes. One just has to pick a course of study and occupation they feel will still be on the list in future.


----------



## Nigelawrence

I have a query regarding the new visa category that will be made available on 04th July of this year which has been confirmed by Immigration New Zealand.

The visa category is known as "Accredited Employer Work Visa" or "AEWV Visa".

From what I read online, it clearly has ramifications for those *who are looking to travel to NZ for pure work.

However, it does not mention how it will affect students who are looking for work on completion of their graduation?*

Would appreciate it if someone can provide some clarity on this.

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Jibo

I have an enquiry about NZ study visa


----------

